# My walk today.



## Cap'n Mike (Oct 10, 2017)

Went a slightly different way today, east up the river instead of the usual west down the river.
Looking back towards the village. The church dates back to the 14th Century and there is a Yew tree growing out of the top of the tower which was first recorded in the 19th. century.



A pair of this years juvenile Cormorants sitting high above the river. The local fishermen don't like them as they do tend to take the bigger fish!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 10, 2017)

Such a beautiful place!!!

So often we just trudge along and don't really see or appreciate our surroundings.

Thanks for sharing your walk with us!!!


----------



## Pam (Oct 10, 2017)

Looks like a beautiful place to walk. I love the cormorants!


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 10, 2017)

Wow  Mike.... that's a great photo of the cormorants....


----------



## Cap'n Mike (Oct 11, 2017)

Our walk today was overcast with the threat of rain but still managed to capture a couple of images, this majestic Buzzard, one our bigger birds of prey............



and female Squirrel who is obviously still feeding her offshoots.....


----------



## Cap'n Mike (Oct 27, 2017)

This is the bridge coming into our village - and my little dog!


----------



## terry123 (Oct 27, 2017)

Love your walking pictures. I envy you such a beautiful place to walk!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 27, 2017)

Nice photos Cap, and cute doggie!


----------



## Lady (Oct 27, 2017)

Your walk looks very interesting ,I really like the bridge in your photo , I have a river walk too which i do with my dog once or twice a year .


----------



## Cap'n Mike (Oct 27, 2017)

It really is a great area for walking. I can go about three miles along the river to the next village. There is also a hill with an old beacon on it which is about the same distance. We're a bit limited at the moment as the dog had a ligament op recently so we have to work back up to our full walks.


----------

